# My neighbour didn't call before he dug...



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

This is a message to the neighbour who decided to dig up a tree without checking where the gas line was, and managed to break the line. I had a Fortis rep come knocking on my door at 10pm to tell me that 36 homes in our neighbourhood have to have their gas shut off, and we're one of them. Supposedly they'll come around when they're done to relight to furnace/hot water tank etc. At 1 or 2am. Oh joy. Why they were digging up trees at 9PM is a whole other story that I don't think I want to know about.

Anyway, here is my wish for you, dear neighbour, for adding this extra stress to an already extremely long and crappy day.

*May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits, and may your arms be too short to scratch.*

For everyone else, use BC One Call, and don't be this dude.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

that sucks! Was he using a backhoe or did he do it with a shovel?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

He probably was doing it at nite so nobody would know


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

more people notice at night than in the day time


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, if he had done it during the day, people would assume he was doing something allowed. Doing it at night just makes him that much more suspicious. Probably why he didn't call to check where the gas line is too since he didn't want anyone to know. Doofus.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i would check by where he dug for money...............hahahhahaha. i think north van has a pretty strict no tree cutting policy because
of land slides. sorry you had such a poopy day.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

on the bright side, the hole he dug will save you some effort when it's time to dispose of his body...


----------



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Probably didnt get the appropriate permit to even touch /cut the tree as most GVDR cities have laws to protect people from clear cutting their Lots.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

andrewjc21 said:


> Probably didnt get the appropriate permit to even touch /cut the tree as most GVDR cities have laws to protect people from clear cutting their Lots.


I heard a rumour that my neighbour was fined 50K for digging up a couple of trees he wasn't supposed to (this being in Poco). I hadn't realized that the bylaws had that much bite!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Djamm says he thinks it was the guy who was moving a hot tub. How do you break a gas line when moving a hot tub??????

As of 6.30AM this morning, still no gas. I am PISSED.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Elle's right it was probably a tree...anyway our gas is not being turned on till 10:30 - 11:00


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

Some solace is that the aforementioned idiot will get a large repair bill from this. It will be at least $2000 depending on how many affected homes. 

If you really dislike him call your local by-law officer (if they're not already aware) & he will get a fine for sure. You can't even cut down your own trees without a permit.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Elle said:


> *May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits, and may your arms be too short to scratch.*


I know you must be real mad but sorry to LMHO. Not sure what is worst, the fleas or the short arm.

Make sure your curse fit the crime :lol:

I would call the city for sure to find out what and why they are digging trees 9:00 pm at night. For sure no excavator is allowed to run at 9:00pm as well.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Well from the guy hooked back up the gas their were 39 homes in our area that had the gas turned off. 

Call FORTIS before you DIG!!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

So I guess if you look up dumb in the Webster his picture will be there, what an idiot!


----------

